# Better get your fill of Duck Dynasty



## Huntindog1 (Dec 22, 2013)

It might all be over. Not that I think it should be. Whats the world coming too.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 22, 2013)

for that network. it's such a high rated show someone else will pick them up


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good point, Its amazing I heard the other day they are already a half billion dollar operation. Money always wins out in the end, lol.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 22, 2013)

agreed. the show is about nothing but the lives of the people in the robertson family. that should go hand in hand with their beliefs. if you don't like their family or what their beliefs are the there is 1500 at least other channels to watch. at least once in every show they show their belief in jesus and that's their right. if a family member shows some disagreement with the way someone lives their life well that is what the show is about. their lives in their small town usa. i find nothing wrong with what he said because that is his given right as a american i may not agree with some of the things he said but thats him and not me. more power to him i love the show and i'll keep watching it no matter what network it's on. 

i hope they all stand behind phil no matter what happens. and back to money they have all made theirs and their kids share.

frank


----------



## billb3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cracker Barrel has already apologized  to their customers for taking Duck Dynasty products off their shelves in reaction - and quickly put them back. A&E is contending with a huge backlash from viewers and it appears Mr, Robertson will be back in January.

This typical drama will end up just filling their coffers further.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> It might all be over. Not that I think it should be. Whats the world coming too.


 
I think the world has simply evolved and are no longer lemmings following one ideology (religion). Perhaps I am wrong....

PS. I am a fan of the show.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 23, 2013)

Never seen the show.

If someone on a network show does or says something that they feel tarnishes their brand- they should be allowed to drop them.  That's it. It's a business, not a public service. He's the spokesmodel that got acne. The announcer with a cough.

You may not like it, but your opinion just one under consideration when they decide what will put eyeballs on the screen- the consideration is their own brand.

Further- when you consider his words in the context of previous things he's said about homosexuals, as well as blacks in the Jim Crowe era... well, he really is both a hateful and entirely ignorant jackwagon of a person.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2013)

Never cared for that show all that much . . . like many other so-called reality shows I found the situations that occur on the show to be contrived and made for TV and far, far from reality.


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope this thread doesn't get political too fast.....I sense the ash can....

But, interestingly enough, I'm on the Duck guys "side" on this one. There is such a thing as being "too PC" and anytime we open our mouths, we tend to offend someone or some group. All comedy (well, most) is about being offensive......same with sarcasm, etc....

I don't watch any TV, but the once or twice I flipped through DD it was pretty funny......but, again, I was laughing at them and their ways. 

But, bottom line, it's more about money than anything else. Free Speech is all well and good, but you have to be willing to accept whatever the consequences of that are. Some celebrities just bow out of commenting about their personal beliefs. Those who don't have to accept that some people (probably a minority) aren't going to like what they say....

Americans seem to enjoy toppling people over. We exalt them and then crush them later.....that's entertainment.

Anyway, the whole thing is a tempest in a teapot. Media fodder. Doesn't matter a lick....I'm sure if each of us here expressed our deepest opinions, we'd offend each other to no end.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 23, 2013)

He is free to say whatever he likes. I am free to call him ignorant for his views. A&E is free to can him if they think he's a pariah.

He has free speech in public, not on a network show that sees him as a liability.

Robertson in 2010: "Women with women, men with men, they committed indecent acts with one another, and they received in themselves the due penalty for their perversions. They’re full of murder, envy, strife, hatred. They are insolent, arrogant, God-haters. They are heartless, they are faithless, they are senseless, they are ruthless. They invent ways of doing evil."

Sounds like he hates them to me.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/when...-youre-really-defending-2013-12#ixzz2oJ1PdT6W


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, but if you can quote a book that confirms that some higher being also hated, it's OK.......


Actually, I'm down with all that. People are free to hate and free to quote books about it. But you are correct - when it comes to business, anything goes. The porn biz is big too, and some people don't like it. Breaking Bad? Imagine the morality lessons there! Yet that's about the only series I have watched in the past few years!

As others have said, those folks are probably nothing like that show in real life. Reality TV is the biggest cash cow the industry ever received. Imagine - no more stars and actors needed. You just get crazy off-kilter people and tell them to act out....


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

We should do "Hearth.com Dynasty". I'd invite all the banned folks back in...starting with Elk. We'd then hash it all out in person.....maybe we'd move into a big house near Boston and then butt heads and personalities.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2013)

webbie said:


> We should do "Hearth.com Dynasty". I'd invite all the banned folks back in...starting with Elk. We'd then hash it all out in person.....maybe we'd move into a big house near Boston and then butt heads and personalities.


 

Gotta get Pook in the mix as well . . . not that anyone would be able to understand what he was saying though.


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

Most of our Mainiac friends are invited - except you, because you are too normal....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 23, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Gotta get Pook in the mix as well . . . not that anyone would be able to understand what he was saying though.


He'd be like JimTom on Moonshiners- they could have a translation at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## bmblank (Dec 23, 2013)

webbie said:


> We should do "Hearth.com Dynasty". I'd invite all the banned folks back in...starting with Elk. We'd then hash it all out in person.....maybe we'd move into a big house near Boston and then butt heads and personalities.


It would have to be somewhere in the north country. There need to be some fights about how to stack the wood or whether to top cover or not. Somewhere cold so there can be fights about how to load the stove.


----------



## bmblank (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe Norway or something


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

We could have stove battles. Put them on dollies and bash them into each other - see which holds up.....


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry, I will be busy during the filming time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2013)

webbie said:


> Most of our Mainiac friends are invited - except you, because you are too normal....


 


That would be a first . . . someone calling me normal.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 23, 2013)

hahaha.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 23, 2013)

webbie said:


> Yeah, but if you can quote a book that confirms that some higher being also hated, it's OK.......
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm down with all that. People are free to hate and free to quote books about it. But you are correct - when it comes to business, anything goes. The porn biz is big too, and some people don't like it. Breaking Bad? Imagine the morality lessons there! Yet that's about the only series I have watched in the past few years!
> ...




Agree. Bigotry is in the heart and mind. You can't change it by silencing it. Im completely comfortable with letting bigots be bigots.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 23, 2013)

here's the thing, the magazine asked the questions , he answered them, the mag was likely clued in that he would likely respond the way he did to the questions. basic "gotcha" moment. is he wrong? probably so in the context of the toppic these days. as for the comments on race , who knows, if he was out there tending to the same crops alongside these folks, he would see the day to day "at work" side of things not necessarily the "national happenings" of the time. notice he didnt generalize  he specified the folks he had day to day contact with (who may very well have been happy go lucky types who were working at the same jobs they had been all along) do we know? no we dont.

FWIW, A&E who apparantly have a strict "morality clause" in their contracts with the members of the casts of these shows may have determined these comments violated that clause and they are within their rights to do what they did. well and good. i have no problem with that. also , if this is their stance then maybe just maybe they should have not aired the program to start with. they have known for some time this was likely going to happen (if they didnt theyre idiots).

where i have issues with this is the diference in treatment the rest of the media has when compared to the way these things come up, the "bashir" issue with palin, the perez hilton incident with carrie prejean. the "well, he shouldnt have said that" and thats all there is. these statements are every bit as revolting but when the views of the offenders is looked at, the harshness of the coverage is literaly as benign as it can be made to look, heck in the prejean case (remember , when asked about marriage in the ms america pagent she said that she beleived a marrage should be between a man and a woman, and she got absolutely hammered for that. even after the hilton comments were"old news' the media still hammered her. and she did absolutely nothing wrong. she didnt make disparaging remarks about gays, she just said she believes in traditional marriage and left it at that.

as for Phil, i do not agree with him, i am supportive of same sex marriage (though im straight and married in the traditional manner)  i simply believe its a matter of civil law, not religious tenant. remember , supporting doesnt mean participation, just acceptance that different people have diferent beliefs and these beliefs should not be constrained to "seperate but equal"


----------



## Retired Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Tolerance is in short supply on all sides of this one. I sometimes watch the show and it strikes me that it is like Mayberry, for a little more mature audience. What he said outside the show sucks.


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

Hah Hah, Mike "morality" clauses in Reality TV? That's pretty funny. Next thing you know, Disney will tell us Miley has the same clause and that twerking is not OK.......


I just laugh about stuff like this. Taking it seriously and debating it is sorta silly. I think PC has gone a bit too far in our media culture.......after all the Duck guy said he sexually sins also. So if someone is ignorant enough to think most any sex (or many) sex acts are "sinful", it's no surprise that they don't like gay sex! This guy is probably praying for forgiveness for his own wanking...am I allowed to say that here?
Well, yeah, I guess...as long as no one takes the ball and runs further. Point is, if you believe we are born in sin and most everything is a sin, then calling something a sin is not news!


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> View attachment 121536


 
L    O   L


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2013)

No snickering up north. You've got trailer park boys.


----------



## webbie (Dec 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> No snickering up north. You've got trailer park boys.



Backwood Savages, I hear they call them.....and way far south, they call some "bald headed chicken folkers"....
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Backwood Savage


In NJ, we called them Pineys. In PA, we called them hicks.


----------



## fossil (Dec 23, 2013)

Never seen the show (in fact, never even heard of it until now).  I have no interest in it.  I call all of it Television, and it's why my TV never comes on except once a year for the Superbowl.  I've got books to occupy my leisure time.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> No snickering up north. You've got trailer park boys.


 
Ha ha. Atleast they are fictional characters...and who doesn't love Bubbles?


----------



## oldspark (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought they were supposed to pray for all of us that are going to hell not hate us.


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Ha ha. Atleast they are fictional characters...and who doesn't love Bubbles?


My sons love him.


----------



## webbie (Dec 24, 2013)

Hate does have real consequences. You have to wonder how many Americans and others are alive today because of this guy....yet he was hated to death (literally)....
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/24/world/europe/alan-turing-royal-pardon/


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2013)

Agreed. Peace be with you all.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well in the end its all about money. A&E can protect their image but it will make them poorer.

I laugh as we all like to use the modest term same sex marriage. I would like for a news organization report on what a same sex marriage couple guys do to each other.

Now that would be in its self a reality show.


----------



## webbie (Dec 25, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Well in the end its all about money. A&E can protect their image but it will make them poorer.
> 
> I laugh as we all like to use the modest term same sex marriage. I would like for a news organization report on what a same sex marriage couple guys do to each other.
> 
> Now that would be in its self a reality show.



I don't want them reporting what opposite sex folks do to each other, although I will take a wild stab and guess that you have seen, heard or know what two same sex gals do to each other???

Without getting graphic, will you give me a simply yes or no on that one? I will admit to having seen it.......as well as lots more! That's entertainment.
(note - we are going to stop right around here...just wanna see if Dog speaks the truth)......


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Webbie for your pleasure I have seen what two gals do, I am no saint.

Yes lets not take this further as this topic is heading for the bin.

And I do watch DD as I like those hill jacks as being pretty down to earth.

As a side note did you know the producers of Duck Dynasty produce another show. I guess thinking they could have another big hit. Its called Porter Ridge.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/porter-ridge

Now if you think any ole hill jack can act think again that Porter Ridge show is pretty lame.

Is it PC to use the term hill jack?

Did I offend anyone?  LoL


----------



## webbie (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah, just making sure.....you were being honest....

Personally, I don't even like watching Kim K on the news or any other of the same sex, single sex, hereto, homo or any other form of it on the news.........

I don't know what a hill jack is......so it's OK. I'm a socialist liberal commie money-grubbing commune-dwelling, new england hippie who came from Philly, so what do I know?

Merry Christmas And let's hope the new years brings fewer graphic discussions and pictures of personal stuff in the media.....even the stuff you like should be "on demand" only......


Viva La Difference....as long as they don't show old people like us doing things, I'm fine......

Anyway, as I said before, this whole thing isn't worth an intelligent debate. It's show biz. The debate can happen on it's own based on the law and the US Constitution...as well as current social norms. As Thomas Jefferson so clearly said:
"*The legitimate powers of government extend to such acts only as are injurious to others. But it does me no injury for my neighbour to say there are twenty gods, or no god. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg"
*
Me thinks old TJ, if alive today, would feel the same way about these types of issues. When they "break you leg", you get to complain....


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 26, 2013)

I say shoot all reality show participants.
When they came up with a show with Honey Booboo, that was the last straw.
Lets reward stupid with lots of money. Shat really got arse backwards in this world.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 26, 2013)

webbie said:


> Hah Hah, Mike "morality" clauses in Reality TV? That's pretty funny. Next thing you know, Disney will tell us Miley has the same clause and that twerking is not OK.......
> 
> 
> I just laugh about stuff like this. Taking it seriously and debating it is sorta silly. I think PC has gone a bit too far in our media culture.......after all the Duck guy said he sexually sins also. So if someone is ignorant enough to think most any sex (or many) sex acts are "sinful", it's no surprise that they don't like gay sex! This guy is probably praying for forgiveness for his own wanking...am I allowed to say that here?
> Well, yeah, I guess...as long as no one takes the ball and runs further. Point is, if you believe we are born in sin and most everything is a sin, then calling something a sin is not news!


 

actually A&E does have such clauses in their contracts. I remember a past show (top chef, an a&e product) in which a couple of the contestants had an incident one actually shaved another's hair or beard I forget which after a night of partying (or drinking too much wine or whatever, needless to say the network had the head chef of the show (tom collicio) send the fellow who did the razor work home citing a violation of the morals clause in the contract they had signed prior to the competition. according to the LA times article I read a few days ago this "morality clause" which is there to prevent employees from embarrassing the network is a common thing with this network.

as for Miley, she was no longer a Disney employee when she embarrassed herself. (an obvious marketing stunt which many say worked quite well for her, though I wasn't that impressed with it)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 26, 2013)

TV networks are brands. They sell scumbags as scumbags. The lovable redneck loses value when he says this stuff.

Sports teams have morality clauses. Now that is ludicrous.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 26, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> TV networks are brands. They sell scumbags as scumbags. The lovable redneck loses value when he says this stuff.
> 
> Sports teams have morality clauses. Now that is ludicrous.


 

they do this mostly with "reality" shows as the characters aren't "actors" per se, when a scripted thing like a movie is involved its one thing , but with these shows  and the folks who are showed not being professionals they have to take their conduct into account.

remember shows that are made off of scripted stuff are not generally associated with the networks like "law and order" or MASH , even though they are they aren't viewed by the general public as so rather just a "Hollywood creation" whereas reality shows are generally directly tied to the networks rightly or wrongly


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 26, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Hey Webbie for your pleasure I have seen what two gals do, I am no saint.
> 
> Yes lets not take this further as this topic is heading for the bin.
> 
> ...




Lop Eared Hill Ape here'bouts.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 26, 2013)

webbie said:


> Hope this thread doesn't get political too fast.....I sense the ash can....
> 
> But, interestingly enough, I'm on the Duck guys "side" on this one. There is such a thing as being "too PC" and anytime we open our mouths, we tend to offend someone or some group. All comedy (well, most) is about being offensive......same with sarcasm, etc....
> 
> ...




Free speech, free love, Free enterprise, Free health care, Freedom of religion, all have consequences which tangle in knots, leading to.........


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> TV networks are brands. They sell scumbags as scumbags. The lovable redneck loses value when he says this stuff.
> 
> Sports teams have morality clauses. Now that is ludicrous.



I dont think the rednecks value was based on his PCness. It would be fair to say he would have never became famous if he was PC. 

I guess it comes down to who would you rather have sitting at your dinner table. 

Now we are cooking with peanut oil and lets all have samiches. (Quotes from the show)

As Si Robertson would say "Thats a Fact Jack".


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anybody remember Lennon's "bigger than Jesus" remark?  There was some real fallout over that.  I saw his "apology" clip a while back, and what stuck with me was it was no apology that I could see.  I think he explained his remark further and the press headlined it as an apology.  But I missed the word "sorry" if it occurred.  But that was Lennon doing what he did best, sparring with the establishment.

I haven't watched the show, but I bet it's more profitable for him to let his remarks stand unaddressed.  All the media will be parsing and reading-in things that weren't said, and speculating out their kazoos, and that will fill a lot of coffers.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 27, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> I dont think the rednecks value was based on his PCness. It would be fair to say he would have never became famous if he was PC.
> 
> I guess it comes down to who would you rather have sitting at your dinner table.
> 
> ...


I didn't say "PC", I said "lovable". When he starts being the guy that the bulk of the audience doesn't want to "hang out with"- they lose money on more shows than just that one.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 27, 2013)

Right or wrong, they DD are laughing all the way to the bank..................


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 27, 2013)

The "PC" thing is way over blown . THe whole thing with the N word , Soon gay will be the G word.   As a part polish american(the butt of many jokes) i can give advice to the PC crowd, suck it up, stop cryin and move on to something important.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2013)

I have had my fill of Duck Dynasty and I have never seen the show.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 27, 2013)

ive watched a few episodes, just doesnt interest me much at all. as for "reality" shows, i watch cooking shows like Top Chef , chopped, iron chef and the like , but the " KK's, snooky's, "honey boo boo", "real" "housewives" of "where ever" (aka 3 lies for the price of 1) show should be called "fake ex trophy wives of where ever"

i could care less than less about them.


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2013)

I watched it once and the "excitement" was a guy sweating when the A/C broke in the factory....and how slow (this is the south, remember) the HVAC guy was.......

Now that's show biz!

In the future we'll just install video out from our eyeballs or google glasses....not more need for "actors".


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> "real" "housewives" of "where ever" (aka 3 lies for the price of 1) show should be called "fake ex trophy wives of where ever"
> 
> i could care less than less about them.



I have more interesting stories right in my family....oops, hope they aren't reading this.....


Let me tempt you.....so, a former (married in) member of our family offed her BF one night with a single shot to the gut.....spent some time in jail and is now a high placed official somewhere, but along the way she also married my childhood best friend, brought vast amounts of "stuff" in by sailboat and car (was caught, too!).....and that's just the tip of the iceberg of that ONE part of the story......she could write a book just on the "Orange is the new Black" angle of being in the MAX female jail....not club fed like the show and book!

Maybe it's time for our family to get millions for a show?

Are y'all really gonna tell me you have normal families and friends? Most outsiders would say ours is extremely normal, but dig down a bit and there are definitely some dramas! In fact, there is just about every drama ever made.....within just a branch or two of the family tree.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 27, 2013)

webbie said:


> I have more interesting stories right in my family....oops, hope they aren't reading this one........
> 
> 
> "Let me tempt you.....so, a former (married in) member of our family offed her BF one night with a single shot to the gut.....spent some time in jail and is now a high placed official somewhere, but along the way she also married my childhood best friend, brought vast amounts of "stuff" in by sailboat and car (was caught, too!).....and that's just the tip of the iceberg of that ONE part of the story......she could write a book just on the "Orange is the new Black" angle of being in the MAX female jail....not club fed like the show and book!
> ...


Think you might have hit the nail on the head Webbie.  And I will say after reading this entire thread,  only in America. And just so you know I really enjoyed this one.......I'm a socialist liberal commie money-grubbing commune-dwelling, new england hippie who came from Philly, so what do I know?"


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2013)

Philly is the original place for all that...."City of Brotherly Love" and "Quakers" are both code words for commies. In Philadelphia, a "conservative" just means a liberal with money and tweed socks and a pipe.....like Thatcher Longstreet or Arlen Spector. A Democrat is a head-busting, hippie beating eye-talian with "traditional values" like Frank Rizzo. We're all mixed up......

Rizzo would have made a great reality show!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh, and I graduated college in. 1970


----------



## ironpony (Dec 27, 2013)

A&E has reinstated Phil. Money has spoken.............again


----------



## ironpony (Dec 27, 2013)

Time to shut this one down, Phil has been reinstated.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the show. I find it amusing that the boys are actually country club kids. They took a fun idea and went with it.
I just saw today that they are taking Phil back on the show.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2013)

webbie said:


> this is the south, remember


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 28, 2013)

I live in Canada. Nobody wants to do a reality show here: it gets too cold. ( think about it... There is not a single one filmed where it is cold other than Highway To hell or whatever that towing reality show is called!). 

We should make one though: the Real snowblowers of the North

Phil is back and now A&E are trying to save face....

Andrew


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

IMO this was a great way for them to boost ratings and gain exposure. It's that simple.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 28, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


no worries BB....Texas ain't "the south"...it's Texas danggummit.


----------



## rdust (Dec 29, 2013)

I would've been shocked if Phil went anywhere.  The show has too much success for A&E to pull it.  People have a short memory in this country, the people he offended will move on to the next person who says something dumb and forget Phil.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I seen this on a fishing website posted on the main page front center top for everyone to see.

http://pages.townhall.com/campaign/th-phil-robertson/rc/GA


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I have had my fill of Duck Dynasty and I have never seen the show.


I agree and i have not seen (nor want to)a single episode. Wood burners usually have more  important things to do.


----------



## webbie (Dec 29, 2013)

Townhall? Next you'll be pasting infowars and then worse! Newsmax! Wow.......the echo chamber at work......

Red Meat for some of ya! I don't take the bait either way.......whether tofu or red meat. All custom made to "anger and rile the base". Someone's coming for ya and they are gonna make you stop having hereto sex........


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no idea who town hall is just saw it on a fishing website and thought man this stuff is serious to some people.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 29, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I live in Canada. Nobody wants to do a reality show here: it gets too cold. ( think about it... There is not a single one filmed where it is cold other than Highway To hell or whatever that towing reality show is called!).


There are several.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 30, 2013)

oldspark said:


> There are several.


 
I don't know several..and if they exist it because we are too brain frozen to create our own so we copied others from elsewhere
(Ok..so there's world's worst drivers, undercover boss, some singing ones, etc but not many originals...no Honey boo boo yet or moonshiners! haha)


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 30, 2013)

The Michael/dlisted version of the a&express release ": Blah blah blah blah we love MONAY too much to let Duck Dynasty go blah blah blah"


----------



## wideurt (Dec 30, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> here's the thing, the magazine asked the questions , he answered them, the mag was likely clued in that he would likely respond the way he did to the questions. basic "gotcha" moment. is he wrong? probably so in the context of the toppic these days. as for the comments on race , who knows, if he was out there tending to the same crops alongside these folks, he would see the day to day "at work" side of things not necessarily the "national happenings" of the time. notice he didnt generalize  he specified the folks he had day to day contact with (who may very well have been happy go lucky types who were working at the same jobs they had been all along) do we know? no we dont.
> 
> FWIW, A&E who apparantly have a strict "morality clause" in their contracts with the members of the casts of these shows may have determined these comments violated that clause and they are within their rights to do what they did. well and good. i have no problem with that. also , if this is their stance then maybe just maybe they should have not aired the program to start with. they have known for some time this was likely going to happen (if they didnt theyre idiots).
> 
> ...


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2013)

Times like this make me glad we don't have cable.


----------



## fossil (Dec 30, 2013)

Never heard of Duck Dynasty until it came up on Hearth.com.  We really talk about some stupid things here  .  Can't remember the last time I turned on my TV.  Maybe the Super Bowl, I dunno.  Maybe I'll watch the ball drop tomorrow night.  Maybe not.


----------



## HillbillyDlux (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree, we don't have cable in our house. Tv Is rarely on and I don't feel like I'm missing a thing....


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 31, 2013)

My wife was scrolling through the usual 200 channels of mindless crap one evening, and stopped at one channel on the guide and said "you gotta watch this".  She knows my take on "reality" TV and she was just being a smart-ass so I asked of course what "this" was, and she just smiled and just repeated "no, you just gotta watch this".  God help me, it was "here comes honey boo boo" and honestly I had no clue what it was about until that moment.  15 seconds in and I had to get up leave the room.  She was laughing out loud, she got me, yeah good one.  But truth be told, it actually just made me feel incredibly sad that this crap fills the dial, and is today's "entertainment" for millions of folks.  

Duck Dynasty is nothing.  "Real housewives", "Survivor", "Long Island Medium" - makes me wanna set myself on fire and jump through a plate glass window 60 stories up.  

When I'm at my camp, the stove is lit, the radio is on for background noise / tunes if I'm working inside, otherwise it's me, the dog, the lake, the back roads, anything but TV.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2013)

i watch a few shows which are "reality" shows i guess, things like deadliest catch, or the gold mining shows, things like that where things are actually being done. crabbing, in the deadliest catch show, gold mining  in the other be it by digging or dredging in the waters off Nome. im more interested in the methods of how its done.

as for the KK's, snookie's and honey boo boo's on the shows of that type its just unbearable to watch. DD doesnt interest me at all either, i have watched some segments of the show , but to me its not interesting as there's nothing really being "done"


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 31, 2013)

I will confess . . . I have been known to watch Survivor, Amazing Race and even Northwoods Law (. . . but only a few times . . . and mainly to see if any of my friends or relatives were being chased, interrogated, etc.  )


----------



## webbie (Dec 31, 2013)

One you get addicted to hearth.com...where you can actually help people do real things in their lives, TV falls far behind. I can stomach a bit of break bad every couple years, but that's about it.....

I'll watch the next horserace debates on the POTUS in 2016.
Until then, there is hearth.com and the drone stuff...


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 31, 2013)

He did say I'm sorry ...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2013)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/msnbc-host-makes-fun-mitt-romney-black-grandson-023826137.html

where's jesse? al?

where was he when the chick made the comment about hoping she wouldn't catch AIDS when she went to Africa then said oh wait "im white"?

where are the "race defenders" when a liberal is just as shameful?

thought  so


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 1, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i watch a few shows which are "reality" shows i guess, things like deadliest catch, or the gold mining shows, things like that where things are actually being done. crabbing, in the deadliest catch show, gold mining  in the other be it by digging or dredging in the waters off Nome. im more interested in the methods of how its done.
> 
> as for the KK's, snookie's and honey boo boo's on the shows of that type its just unbearable to watch. DD doesnt interest me at all either, i have watched some segments of the show , but to me its not interesting as there's nothing really being "done"


I watch a couple like that, but even those ones have a producer that sets up a lot of situations. It gets worse the longer the show runs. Used to watch the tattoo shows until they became just drama. First season of some shows are almost like a documentary.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

I have no patience with the reality shows like Survivor, Duck Dynasty, Honey Boo Boo, etc.  I prefer home reno shows.  Always learn a thing or two on repairs and what new building products are on the market.  When you add in our own experience, should be able to provide sage advice when our son buys/builds in the next couple of years


----------



## billb3 (Jan 2, 2014)

A&E "caved" to the majority of  its viewers.

TV is rarely on here. Only have OTA anyway.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like a big publicity stunt to attract more viewers to a loser program.


----------



## rdust (Jan 2, 2014)

begreen said:


> Sounds like a big publicity stunt to attract more viewers to a loser program.



That may have been true if the show wasn't one of if not the highest rated show on cable TV before the drama.  I enjoyed the show early on, it's fun watching rednecks with money do stupid things.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 3, 2014)

14 million weekly viewers is hardly a loser program.

http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.c...ight-duck-hunting-reality-show-is-tops-on-tv/


I've never seen it, constrained with OTA TV, but it's rather obvious why certain and the usual  segments of our society would have bunched knickers.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 3, 2014)

Actually it is not a bad show in comparison to the other reality shows. A bunch of rednecks having fun and making money. Yes most of it is staged. Phil tells it like HE sees it. Oh and they PRAY at the end of every show, thats worth supporting on its own. When A&E wanted to eliminate the praying DD said now way cancel the show. DD is the highest ranked show on tv so someone is agreeing with it, although it is not hard to beat all the crap on the other channels. NO sex, drugs or drama just stupid fun and prayer, right or wrong, agree or disagree.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I think sex and drugs are more palatable  than willful ignorance, bigotry, and misogyny dressed up in prayer and called family values. But then I am one of the factions of society you mention that think pathological kindness to others is more important than temporary unhealthy personal choices.   While I find Phil's comments disturbing,  I find the rabid defense of him appalling.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 3, 2014)

Discussion on CBC News this AM regarding DD as marketing genius with a new item - Duck Dynasty gun.  So were the comments Phil's views and/or staged to create hype?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2014)

My mother goes to church every week . . . prays . . . and is one of the biggest hypocrites and un-Christian like person I know. Prayer and the trappings of Christianity in itself does not make a good man or person. I'm not saying the Robertsons are good or bad . . . just that seeing one pray does not to me automatically equate goodness.


----------



## webbie (Jan 3, 2014)

Folks were arguing the same stuff in 1100 A.D. and it seems like the same conclusions apply....that is, none at all.

But since it's not a POTUS election year, everyone has to debate about some highly paid actors who act dumber than they are.

I think we should instead discuss why we are falling behind in science and math. Well, maybe because 14 million are watching this instead of studying?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 3, 2014)

webbie said:


> Folks were arguing the same stuff in 1100 A.D.



Yeah. I remember.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Discussion on CBC News this AM regarding DD as marketing genius with a new item - Duck Dynasty gun.  So were the comments Phil's views and/or staged to create hype?


 

Mossberg (a well known shotgun manufacturer, at least they are well known to hunting enthusiasts) is creating the guns (actually they are already pretty much a standard line the produce, just "rebadged" for the DD signature line)  its just marketing, like Nike putting the image of Michael Jordan on their basketball shoes and labeling them "Air Jordan's" no more no less.

as for the Phil thing, I seriously think it was a simple case of  premeditated hype generation on everyone involved's part, the interviewer knew he was going to get this kinda stuff A&E knew what they had on their hands long before this interview and I suspect Phil was going to speak his mind if asked about the topic as well. question is , when interviewing a tv show character wouldn't it have made more sense to talk about the show instead of topics like same sex marriage and pre civil rights social topics? the interviewer clearly had no interest in the show merely what he could coax out of Phil (who likely didn't need much coaxing) for my part I could give a rip about Phil's opinion, other than he has a right to it, just as those who have differing opinions have a right to theirs *(for the record im pro same sex marriage, but on Constitutional grounds not religious(or anti religious) ones).* its also the right of those who have similar opinions to state their support, as well as those who don't agree to opine otherwise. its the network's right to decide if they wish to continue this partnership or not as well, and its the right of those who want to watch to continue and those who no longer want to to flip the channel.

as web is fond of saying "there's a butt for every seat" I would add to his aphorism " let them sit in that seat and decide if its comfortable or not"  the whole episode is literally not worth the indigence of being worked up about it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2014)

What I want to know is what the hell a Duckster was doing in GQ?!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 4, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> What I want to know is what the hell a Duckster was doing in GQ?!


 

a valid point as well, I guess "camo" is fashionable these days


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 4, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> What I want to know is what the hell a Duckster was doing in GQ?!


 
I think that is a good question.  That isn't duck terroitory.  And now the duck dude has made comments about marrying a 16 year old.  Wonder what he would think about a black, jewish, lesbian, 16 year old?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2014)

I just cannot picture Armani making camo or Patek Philippe making a digital watch with a mouse on the face and a compass ring.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 5, 2014)

http://politicalblindspot.com/how-a-wealthy-clean-cut-duck-dynasty-tricked-the-world-for-publicity/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 5, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> http://politicalblindspot.com/how-a-wealthy-clean-cut-duck-dynasty-tricked-the-world-for-publicity/


Im shocked! Who knew?
Americans get duped every day. Its a national pastime.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 5, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> http://politicalblindspot.com/how-a-wealthy-clean-cut-duck-dynasty-tricked-the-world-for-publicity/




Their Dad and family got famous because they where hard core duck hunters. They got famous from their duck calls and hunting shows and then  they were offered a reality show.  Phil invented his first duck call and started selling them something like 40 years ago.  You got to realize they grew up in rural Louisiana. Thats all you need to know if you think its a put on.

I think everyone when they get older go back to their roots.

They are definitely hill jacks you cant invent some of that stuff thats on that show even tho some of it is made for tv.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta remember where I stored my Zorro suit and go back to my roots.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phil Robertson college quarterback.

_Long before Phil Robertson became a multi-millionaire and reality TV star on "Duck Dynasty," he was a two-year starting quarterback (1966-67) at Louisiana Tech.

His first collegiate action for the Bulldogs came in the 1965 season opener at Rice, as a backup to Billy Laird; to commemorate the event -- and to publicize Rice's home game against Tech on Saturday -- the Rice athletic department dug through its archives and found video of Robertson from that game.
In that contest, Robertson came in late in the first quarter; he rushed twice for 3 yards and was 3-of-5 for 37 yards through the air. Rice won 14-0. It was one of just two wins for the Owls that season.

Louisiana Tech wasn't all that good while Robertson was there (1965-67), going a combined 8-20. Though he had a strong arm, he finished his career with 2,237 yards, 12 TDs and 34 interceptions.

*Robertson didn't play his senior season, instead deciding to spend his time hunting and fishing.* You may have heard of the guy who replaced him as the Bulldogs' starting quarterback: Pro Football Hall of Famer Terry Bradshaw.

Mike Huguenin can be reached at mike.huguenin@nfl.com. You also can follow him on Twitter@MikeHuguenin._


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Gotta remember where I stored my Zorro suit and go back to my roots.


I wonder if they make fat ninja suits...WASABI!


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 5, 2014)

point taken. i totally remember how terry bradshaw grew a matted mess of hair and a zz top beard when he joined the NFL.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 5, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> point taken. i totally remember how terry bradshaw grew a matted mess of hair and a zz top beard when he joined the NFL.


 

even if he wanted to that wasn't happening, he was going bald on top by the time he got to Pittsburgh, early in his career there he was ridiculed for his demeanor and the fact Pittsburgh didn't immediately win with him.

had no clue that the DD guy was his predecessor at LA tech, interesting factoid


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 5, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> even if he wanted to that wasn't happening, he was going bald on top by the time he got to Pittsburgh, early in his career there he was ridiculed for his demeanor and the fact Pittsburgh didn't immediately win with him.



yeah, i grew up watching football in that era.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 5, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> yeah, i grew up watching football in that era.


 

me to, have been a Steelers fan since I was quite little and this was about the time Pittsburgh was getting to their first super bowl. been "my team" for 40 years now


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 5, 2014)

i met deacon jones in the 90's when he and earl morrall were shootiong the live action segment of an espn ad being made at the studio where i was a driver.
it was quite a thrill to shake the hand that made the head slap famous.

i lived in portland oregon as a kid. the then great raiders were the weekly "regional" game.
one reason i still hate the seahawks to this day, is that they became the weekly game in my area when they entered the league.
in a word, unwatchable.

i'm so rooting for the saints to beat them.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------

